# Paddling Gloves



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey y'all, gonna keep my noob question quick and simple tonight. (I can hear the sigh's of relief already! ;-) )

Paddling Gloves -Worth the investment or waste of money?

If highly rated, Any places around Brisbane that sell them?

Thanks,

Dan.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dan I have only just started wearing fingerless gloves for sun protection and now find them terrific and good if you hold a spiky fish as well and very unobtrusive to wear.....loaded the yak on the van and strapped it in place before realizing I stll had gloves on hands on the last outing.

I hunted around and found cheapest to be cycling gloves and same as seen in the fishing sections but a better price....I also removed the extra layer of leather in the palm but no one else worries about that, but I find it more comfortable and only takes 15 minutes to remove the stitches.

Mine are GoSo brand UPF 50+ and found them on special at Anaconda at the time for about $12-15


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Danw i did use them for a bit, but i kept snagging my lures on them. Plus im a aprentice builder and i need tough hands :lol: 
I dont have any problem not using them, but like dodge said they give sunprotection for your hands


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi I have tried paddling gloves but found them uncomfortable. I have run some 50mm Black fabric tape around my paddles and after it frays and gives a really good grip wet and dry.

The gloves do protect to back of your hands from the sun, a point well worth considering.

cheers

Mal de mer


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

I use cycling gloves i got from anaconda for $7 down from $30.

They are bloody excellent. no more blisters on my hands from long paddles, and no more sunburn.

now I just need to sort out hte racing stripe i get between the top of the glove and the end of my shirt sleeve!


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys, I never thought of the Fish Holding and sun protection benefits of paddling gloves and for 5-15 bux i reckon they are worth a shot.

Cheers guys,

Dan.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I use Burke sailing gloves - excellent protection ! The GoSo gloves that Dodge recommended look good too.


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Whitworths are the go for fingerless gloves


----------

